# Heater Malfunction



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

My heater (a 200w Aqueon Submersible) is on and set to 82*, but sadly my tank has ben at 72* for the last 12 hours with no change. Has anyone else had this problem? I was also wondering what heater would be recommended to replace it that wouldn't do this stuff. I'm going out to replace it today, I'm not risking the lives of my fish for some dumb malfunction.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

There are tons of bad reviews just like yours for Aqueon heaters. I run Visi-therm Stealth in sumps, and Hydor ETH Inline on canisters.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My Hydor failed on my 75g gibbus tank early this morning but luckily I noticed it befor it was too late. I changed it with a Stealth that I had laying around but I will be changing it with a Eheim this week. I switched most of my tanks to the Eheim heaters, they are very reliable and certified for full submersable use. Go with Eheim.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

was your hydor a inline ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No it wasn't the inline just the standard. I've been actually looking at the inlines with some interest, how are they working out for you Ba?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> No it wasn't the inline just the standard


The Hydor standards are junk. There In-Lines are Great. I read reviews for like 3 days before i bought mine.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

This is funny you just posted this. This also just happened to mine as well. I looked at my thermometer and it went from 80 to like 72. Good thing I caught it. The eheim is still the best I think. Although I have now put the heater in my sump; this way it doesnt get banged around.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. I ended up getting a stealth, it seems to be warming up the tank now. Fish look fine, just a little stressed.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah the newer eheim's are good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Yeah the newer eheim's are good.


I use stealth. Do you mean the jager eheim heaters? Ive heard after eheim took over jager their quality went down.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an jager after eheim bought em in my 55 and its pretty good and runs strong. Accurate temp settings too.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah Eheim Jager are the one's I use, great heaters.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

After Sean-820 asked i did some looking around b/c i couldnt remember whether quality went down or up after ehiem took jager over. I went to dr foster and smith and found this now the site just says Jager so im unaware if these are the old Jager's or the New ones since eheim took over. I'll look into it some more.



> The TS Automatic Aquarium Heaters by Jäger are produced with superior materials and expert craftmanship. Advanced sensor holds temperature steady! Features heavy-duty 2mm thick, shock-resistant Pyrex glass construction. Temperature adjustable from 64° to 90°F. Thermostat is accurate from ±0.5°. Six foot double insulated power cord and suction-cup attachment included. *Submersible to water line on heater.* Perfect for fresh or saltwater use


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

If you are looking to find a reliable heater, I recommend you look into these...
Rena SmartHeaters
Check out the benefits that these have that Eheim doesn't - unbreakable ( a MUST for piranha!), visual LED alarm for temps too high/too low from setpoint, can be used on the intake side of a filter for better heat distribution.


----------

